# "Added tip from (PAX Name) ride on Sep 5" - Lyft daily summary



## iMakeTheMaps (Jul 14, 2015)

Took a decent fare on Friday night. I was fairly confident I would be getting a tip just based on the flow of the conversation. At the end of the ride there was a small incident with PAX's passed out drunkard of a girlfriend. No harm, no foul, I didn't worry about it, just dinged the rating a bit. 

The next morning, I check my report... and sure enough, he tipped $5. Solid. 

I go on and drive the next night again, yada yada, checking the report the next day I see the line item "Added tip from (PAX Name) ride on Sep 5" with a total of $4 added. 

So, he tipped more later on after feeling bad about it? I've never had that happen, didn't know they could. 

Also.. why $4? Less than the original, and not creating some kind of round number, just seems odd. 

Anyone else ever had that happen? Nice feature.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

iMakeTheMaps said:


> Took a decent fare on Friday night. I was fairly confident I would be getting a tip just based on the flow of the conversation. At the end of the ride there was a small incident with PAX's passed out drunkard of a girlfriend. No harm, no foul, I didn't worry about it, just dinged the rating a bit.
> 
> The next morning, I check my report... and sure enough, he tipped $5. Solid.
> 
> ...


I've tipped in both cash and via the Lyft feature for the same ride. Never tipped twice on the app, though. Wasn't aware you could.


----------

